# fischereischein bundesweit?



## steel (13. Dezember 2008)

hallo boardies

hab mal ne frage#c... ein freund von mir möchte gern den fischereischein machen.allerdings musste man sich hier in bayern bis spätestens 1.12.2008 zur prüfung 2009 anmelden...da die frist bereits abgelaufen ist, steht er nun um regen...
gibt es die möglichkeit schnellkurse u. prüfung in anderen bundesländer zumachen und es dann in bayern umzutragen?

danke schonmal für eure mithilfe... #h


----------



## duck_68 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: fischereischein bundesweit?*

... und da bleibt er auch bis nächstes Jahr stehen... in Bayern gibt es KEINE andere Möglichkeit 

Für einen Schein eines anderen Bundeslandes, muss er seinen Hauptwohnsitz in dieses verlegen.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: fischereischein bundesweit?*

Hey,

Ich glaube, dass es nicht geht, das er den Fischereischein in einem anderen Bundesland macht und ihn dann auf sein Bundesland umtragen lässt. Es ist ja auch von Budes- zu Bundesland unterschlieldich.M.E. geht das nur, wenn man umzieht. Hat er denn schon nachgefragt, ob er sich nachträglich noch anmelden kann? Die Leute müssten ja froh sein, wenn sie noch einen weiteren Pfrüfling bekommen. Immerhin bekommen die dann ja 160€ mehr. In BW kostes es für Erwachsene 160€...#h


----------



## duck_68 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: fischereischein bundesweit?*

In Bayern gibt es den Stichtag 01.12. - alles was danach kommt, muss bis nächstes Jahr warten!!! Ausnahmen gibt es NICHT - der Stichtag ist ja auch im Bayerischen Fischereigesetz verankert - und Gesetze werden nicht umgangen


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: fischereischein bundesweit?*

Dann muss er warten.


----------



## Dxlfxn (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: fischereischein bundesweit?*

So sind sie. Absolut gesetzestreu.:q
Die einzige Ausnahme war mal ein Herr mit Vornamen Franz-Josef. Der hat seinen Jagdschein in einem anderen Bundesland gemacht...
Also, wenn du nicht Spitzenpolitiker bist oder Fußballer in den Topclubs oder so....


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: fischereischein bundesweit?*



Dolfin schrieb:


> So sind sie. Absolut gesetzestreu.:q
> Die einzige Ausnahme war mal ein Herr mit Vornamen Franz-Josef. Der hat seinen Jagdschein in einem anderen Bundesland gemacht...
> Also, wenn du nicht Spitzenpolitiker bist oder Fußballer in den Topclubs oder so....



Auch wegen solchen Leuten, die meinen sie wären etwas Besseres, sollten keine Ausnahmen geamcht werden...:r


----------



## steel (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: fischereischein bundesweit?*

hmm...wer das geld hat, hat die macht und wer die macht hat, hat das recht....das gilt wohl für die ganze welt!
traurig ist das schon,aber warum eigentlich?
mich würde jetzt schon interessieren warum die anmeldefristen derartig unflexibel gehandhabt werden...|kopfkrat

eigentlich ist das doch blödsinn!:v


----------



## duck_68 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: fischereischein bundesweit?*



steel schrieb:


> hmm...wer das geld hat die macht und wer die macht hat, hat das recht....das gilt wohl für die ganze welt!
> aber traurig ist das schon,aber warum eigentlich?
> mich würde jetzt schon interessieren warum die anmeldefristen derartig unflexibel gehandhabt werden...|kopfkrat
> 
> eigentlich ist das doch blödsinn!:v





Warum?? Wenn es eben nur den einen Prüfungstermin für ganz Bayern gibt, muss es eben auch eine Anmeldefrist geben - an die sich eben alle zu halten haben. So einfach ist das.....

Wenn du das "Geld und dadurch die Macht" hast, dann stelle doch an die Landesregierung einen Antrag auf nachträgliche Zulassung zur Prüfung - bin mal auf die Antwort gespannt


----------



## steel (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: fischereischein bundesweit?*

nana...das mit dem geld und der macht war eine anspielung auf bestimmte machenschaften der bayerischen politik,ausser frnaz-joseph gab es ja auch noch sagenhafte karrieren einiger minister....
mag ja sein das es in bayern einen einheitlichen prüfungstermin gibt...aber es ist wohl ziemlich übertrieben die "deadline" dafür 4 monate früher zu legen...
wenn du das toll findest dann sicher nur weil du deinen fischerschein schon hast!!!!|krach:


----------



## duck_68 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: fischereischein bundesweit?*

naja, dass die "deadline" 4 monate vorher gelegt wird, hat wohl den Grund darin, dass jeder Prüfling den Nachweis einen Ausbildungskurses erbringen muss - da wirds mit 4 Wochen dann z.B. schon etwas knapp....


----------



## steel (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: fischereischein bundesweit?*

ok aber der kurs beginnt doch bei uns erst mitte dezember...wie kann ich denn da nen ausbildungsnachweis bringen?...naja egal wir beide werden das problem nicht lösen, geld hatt er auch keines somit hat sich das mit der macht u. dem recht auch geklärt...ich finde aber wirklich das hier mal wieder völlig überzogene fristen gesetzt worden...wenn man sich einen monat vorher anmelden kann  und die teilnahmebestätigung vom lehrgang beilegt müsste das doch reichen...schade wieder ein potenzieller angler dem die natur näher als sein bauch wäre der von völlig sinnfreien regeln gebremst wird!!!
nichts für ungut....


----------



## duck_68 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: fischereischein bundesweit?*



steel schrieb:


> ok aber der kurs beginnt doch bei uns erst mitte dezember...wie kann ich denn da nen ausbildungsnachweis bringen?...naja egal wir beide werden das problem nicht lösen, geld hatt er auch keines somit hat sich das mit der macht u. dem recht auch geklärt...ich finde aber wirklich das hier mal wieder völlig überzogene fristen gesetzt worden...wenn man sich einen monat vorher anmelden kann  und die teilnahmebestätigung vom lehrgang beilegt müsste das doch reichen...schade wieder ein potenzieller angler dem die natur näher als sein bauch wäre der von völlig sinnfreien regeln gebremst wird!!!
> nichts für ungut....



siehst Du, da der Kursbeginn bei Euch Mitte Dezwmber ist, macht es schon Sinn, die Meldefrist zur Prüfung am 1.12. zu haben..... legst Du sie auf Mitte Januar, versäumt der Prüfling u.U. die Hälfte des Ausbildungskurses....  Den Ausbildungsnachweis musst Du nicht zum Kurs bringen (wozu wäre der Kurs auch sonst notwendig) - Der Ausbildungsnachweis ist zum Prüfungstermin vorzulegen

Alles hat seinen Sinn - oder Unsinn - ändern können wir nichts


----------

